# First ever grow setup..



## sistema (May 15, 2020)

So I have bought a 3x3x6 tent and am at a loss of which light to choose. I have had my eyes on a Mars hydro TS 1000 or a TSW 2000. I am unsure if the TSW2000 would increase the temperature to much as I already live in a hot climate and if the TS1000 would not be sufficient light for a maximum yield. 

There are many videos to watch about what size carbon filter to grab though I would love to get some of your inputs, I don't want any smell at all to get through to the outside of the house.

cheers!


----------



## 420trout (May 17, 2020)

.


----------



## sistema (May 17, 2020)

I have chosen to stick with the tsw 2000 as it is easiest to find where I am though all the others look amazing as well, I might pick up a smaller light for higher red spectrum as well. Would a 4" inline exhaust/intake carbon filter be enough for aerating the tent or would I need a small passive intake as well?


----------



## 420trout (May 18, 2020)

.


----------



## sistema (May 18, 2020)

Interested in purchasing the cloud line though it will cost an extra $110 just for shipping to get it my country... Australia is really lacking in all sorts of manufacturing and supply for these types of things!


----------



## 420trout (May 18, 2020)

.


----------



## St_Nick (May 18, 2020)

I use the Mars Sp 250 lights but even the spyderfarmer and other brands produce heat and more of it then you are going to like.  A 4" fan and filter setup should be fine for your purposes and leaving a vent open at the bottom of the tent to allow air to rplace what the fan is removing is all that should be required.  Be prepared for the temps inside the tent to be about 10-15 degrees farenheight ( dunno what that would be in celsius) higher then the room that it is in.


----------



## sistema (May 19, 2020)

Yes I already live in a hot climate so heat in the grow tent is going to be a problem I think on an average day temperature is 28degrees (82 F). I am going to have to find a easy "cheapish" way to keep the room/tent cooler


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 19, 2020)

Honestly if you can keep your room from goin over 85 ,86 at the worst you'll be good.may afto water more but it's cool.i still run hps .I do have some led,s and maybe I will throw it over my girls for week 5 thru 8.i have always heard terpene production is better under led.we will see.i know what to expect as far as yeild when I run hps over my girls.spider farmer is a very nice led brand.i plan to get a few big boys .well check my current journal out and hit me up if you have any questions.all questions and constructive criticism is welcome.happy growing bro.


----------



## giggy (Jun 7, 2020)

st nick and kyfarmer got you going right. the only thing i will add is double your intake to your exhaust. so if you used a 4" fan make sure you have at least two 4" open inlets.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 10, 2020)

HLG quantum boards are my recommend,  Spider Farmer lighting is not bad though.  Timber cob lights are also QUALITY.


----------

